

GeoJSON Previewing - JiPi
https://github.com/blog/1638-geojson-previewing

======
jjwiseman
Or you can edit right in the map view and commit with geojson.io. For example,
[http://geojson.io/#id=github:open-air-data/atc-
radar/blob/ma...](http://geojson.io/#id=github:open-air-data/atc-
radar/blob/master/data/radars.geojson&map=2/44.4/-40.1)

------
lhnz
As much as I like Github, they really are concentrating on some very niche
features.

~~~
kemayo
It makes some sense, if they're not incredibly labor intensive features. If
this is something that happens to be relevant to your project, it's totally
awesome... and you're really likely to stick with github as a result, unless
some competitor puts a lot of work into either cloning all of github's
assorted niche features, or makes some super-domain-specific project hosting
site.

Plus, if it's not relevant to you, it doesn't hurt you at all.

------
icedog
Warning for those who suffer from epilepsy.

